# Tewksbury Landmark May Be Seized By Feds



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Federal officials, citing years of drug investigations, have filed court action in an attempt to take over a Tewksbury motel in civil forfeiture. The well known Motel Caswell on Main Street, Route 38, has been the scene of numerous drug investigations by numerous law enforcement agencies. Arrests, seizures and surveillances were common. In the meantime the owners of the motel are defending their property, citing the intrusion of big government and that loss of the Motel Caswell will lower the amount of low income housing available. I'd say this action is a long time overdue. Other businesses should be targeted as well.

Feds move to shut crime-plagued Tewksbury motel - Lowell Sun Online


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone from the area knows what a dump and blight on the town the Caswell is.
I would sleep in my car before I'd rent a flea infested bed from that filthy shit-hole.

But on the other-hand, if you're looking to score some high quality ice or bang a $20.00 heroine addicted hooker then that's your place...


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It is filthy, I would never sit in one of those heart-shaped hot tubs...again.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Koz, Was that you sleeping in you car at the Wamesit Drive-In?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Inspector said:


> Koz, Was that you sleeping in you car at the Wamesit Drive-In?


No sir Inspector, but if you noticed a blue 1975 Ford LTD 4-Door with steamed up windows at the drive-in (God rest its soul) many a Friday night circa 1981...
Well for the record, lets just say I'd be glad it was you and not Mr. Grimaldi come-a-lookin' for his little princess... (Otherwise I'd likely be dust right about now.)

She could never understand why I wanted to see Friday the 13th for the 19th, 20th, 21st, 22cd time..


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

This place sounds like the Pines Motel in Chicopee.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Koz, how do you know that area? That's my old stomping grouds back in the 70's


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Koz, how do you know that area? That's my old stomping grouds back in the 70's


Hes the Assman.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

niteowl1970 said:


> This place sounds like the Pines Motel in Chicopee.


 Similar to the Caves in Middleton....but dirtier.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Inspector said:


> Motel Caswell will lower the amount of low income housing available.


See there is part of the Problem though. It is a Motel not a Housing authority. I understand the need for people to have shelter but when a Motel becomes someones permanent address there is a problem.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

Again huh Hush lol


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

So I guess I'll have to cancel my reservations for several individual hours next month. I was looking for a little vacation away from my wife.

life sucks. Damn Feds.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Tuna said:


> Koz, how do you know that area? That's my old stomping grouds back in the 70's


I grew up there bruthah.



7costanza said:


> Hes the Assman.


What 7 said.



Kilvinsky said:


> So I guess I'll have to cancel my reservations for several individual hours next month. I was looking for a little vacation away from my wife.


Not too bad Kil baby! I hear they are showing _Ass Masters 7; The Return of Hem E. Rhoid_ and _Blushing Gushing Brides of So. California_ on the porn station.
Have a blast!


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Ah Koz...Those of us from the big city knew all too well the places like The Lowell, The Merrimack, The Chelmsford, The Pinehurst and the Wamesit. Those were the days. We also knew Nichols, Burbecks, Skips, Pewter Pot, HoJo's . What do kids have these days? _I think I found the answer to the problem._


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I just checked my Guide Book and it seems that all the porn for the next two months was scheduled to be anal. They can shove that stuff up their butts if you ask me. I'm glad I'm not going after all.

ME LIKE'M VARIETY!


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

CJIS said:


> See there is part of the Problem though. It is a Motel not a Housing authority. I understand the need for people to have shelter but when a Motel becomes someones permanent address there is a problem.


We have one of these about a mile down the street from us and you're always seeing PD mulling about it... And usually more then one car at a time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

StbbrnMedic said:


> We have one of these about a mile down the street from us and you're always seeing PD mulling about it... And usually more then one car at a time.


They are just super nice neighbors living at the Capri,they never have any trouble there Stbbrn.


----------

